

The realities of software book publishing - edw519
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/09/17/the-realities-of-software-book-publishing/

======
tptacek
The reality of software book publishing seems to be that you can make _much_
more money writing a book, typesetting it into a PDF, and charging for
downloads off your own website.

I have absolutely no problem with this at all.

------
mlLK
Ya, but someone from the class of writers like Charles Petzold isn't hurting
one bit from _one_ book not going big. He needs to write more mind-blowing
stuff like CODE or maybe find another audience besides hard-core Windows
programmers, which some might say is paradox these days.

------
zandorg
With a service like Lulu, you can print any PDF-based (bound) book for about
$20. Not that cheap, but getting better. I've published my own novel. There is
no minimum - you can print one copy for that $20.

